
Tips from a Pro: An Introduction to Microscopic Photography (2015) - Tomte
http://www.popphoto.com/tips-pro-microscopic-photography
======
theklub
There is a startup nearby me working in this field
[https://macroscopicsolutions.com/](https://macroscopicsolutions.com/)

~~~
daveguy
I got a malware warning (using chrome) from that site 3 clicks in. I won't
post a direct link but it was site -> products -> starter packages -> any
starter kit

~~~
FreeFull
I'm getting the same warning with Firefox (which isn't too surprising,
considering they use the same database for this).

~~~
jakcst
On Chrome, I am getting the same message on any product that I select. :(

